# Frage Offene Kommunikation UDT 65



## Hocheck (16 April 2010)

Hallo, 

Es dreht sich um eine Verständnisfrage....

Bei der Offenen Kommunikation von Simatic wird die Datenstruktur UDT 65 an den CONNECT Eingang des FB 65 TCON verwiesen. Mit dem FB 63 TSEND können Daten über TCP versendet werden, also bildet man somit auch das TCP-Packet.

Frage dazu: Wo wird das eigentliche Ethernet Paket bei dieser Anwendung gebildet? Ist die Datenstruktur im UDT 65 das Ethernet Paket?! Kann ich daraus irgendwie nicht erkennen, denn...

Ein Ethernet TCP/IP Paket hat ja grob folgenden Aufbau:

Präambel, Starterkennung, MAC Adresse Ziel und Quelle, Datenlänge, Daten, CRC

Der Bereich Daten gliedert sich dann in das IP Protokoll welcher Datenbereich wieder das TCP Protokoll darstellt.


----------



## dalbi (18 April 2010)

Hi,

für die offene Kommunikation über TCP gibt es hier ein schönes Beispiel.

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/29737950

In dem Datenbaustein (Abgeleitet UDT64) werden nur die Verbindungsdaten angegeben, das eigentliche Datenpaket kommt aus einem separaten DB.

Gruss Daniel


----------

